# First Swallow of this year



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Arrived at 3.20pm today


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Arrived at 3.20pm today


None on the Isle of Wight yet but we did have a very rare visitor a couple of weeks ago. A Greater Spotted Cuckoo!!! Usually found in Southern Europe and North Africa we had one on the seafront at Ventnor just down the road from where we live. It stayed a couple of days and was then off, presumably to warmer climes. We got to see it thanks to a friendly birder who lent us his powerful binoculars.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have had a pair of storks nest and rear a chick on neighbouring chateaux every year as far as I can remember. But this year only one lone bird hung about for a month and now seems to have disappeared. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> We have had a pair of storks nest and rear a chick on neighbouring chateaux every year as far as I can remember. But this year only one lone bird hung about for a month and now seems to have disappeared.
> 
> Ray.


We thought we saw a few storks arriving some weeks ago, but we probably mistook Kranes for them.
Our village Storks haven't been around for 3 years there seem to be quite a few abandoned nests in this area.

Today we have had a lovely surprise, after being here for 13 years, for the first time we saw 6 thrushes in the back garden all morning, they seem to be finding lots to eat, we have also seen a pair of blackbirds for the first time, two birds that were very common in England. I shall be listening out for their song later.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

JanHank said:


> We thought we saw a few storks arriving some weeks ago, but we probably mistook Kranes for them.
> Our village Storks haven't been around for 3 years there seem to be quite a few abandoned nests in this area.
> 
> Today we have had a lovely surprise, after being here for 13 years, for the first time we saw 6 thrushes in the back garden all morning, they seem to be finding lots to eat, we have also seen a pair of blackbirds for the first time, two birds that were very common in England. I shall be listening out for their song later.


There is nothing quite like the song of the Blackbird. Beautiful, simply beautiful.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, swallows sitting on the wires yesterday. Might even get them in the two swallow nests we stuck up under the car port roof.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yep, swallows sitting on the wires yesterday. Might even get them in the two swallow nests we stuck up under the car port roof.
> 
> Ray.


I thought you didn't like them in there, or have you got sensible and put a shelf underneath the nests?😉


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bowed under pressure Jan. Going to give em a chance not to make too much mess on the car.:crying::crying:

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I bowed under pressure Jan. Going to give em a chance not to make too much mess on the car.:crying::crying:
> 
> Ray.


So have you put shelve under to catch the dropping?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope. Moved the car to the other side. Might get droppings on the way.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We saw all the Swifts and Swallows gathering in Spain on their way to their breeding grounds. So far we have not seen any here in Norfolk 

Thrushes are quite rare here now Jan  I wonder if it is the lack of slugs and snails? Gardeners hate them.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> We saw all the Swifts and Swallows gathering in Spain on their way to their breeding grounds. So far we have not seen any here in Norfolk
> 
> Thrushes are quite rare here now Jan  I wonder if it is the lack of *slugs and snails*? Gardeners hate them.


And there are no more puppy dog tails since docking was abolished :grin2: (thank goodness)

How come boys are still about?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no?! I had forgotten that horrible fact! Now have a horrible picture in my mind


----------

